# [EVDL] D cell Nimh 10 ah.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-11000mah-D-size-Cell-Rechargeable-HR20-Ni-MH-Battery-H394-/230719954773?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item35b7fb1f55


These are 18 dollars for 4. Supposed Japanese manufacturer. Cell marking 
11000mah. Seller claims 10,000. Other high end brands charge around 35 dollars 
for two. Anyone had experience using these batteries? Seems like a great 
package that holds 10 ah and can be recharged 1000 times. I've had good luck 
with NiMH in small devices. A 100 ah pack at 144vdc would weigh 432 pounds 
without interconnects. I would consist of 1200 batteries. It would cost 
around 4800 dollars. Maybe less if you cut a deal. I'm just looking at a 5 
pack. They would be banked in modules of 10 and there would be 120 modules. Or 
you could make 12 12v batteries of 100 each. About 36 pounds or less than the 
weight of an Optima battery. One seller in Hong Kong sells 5 for 16 dollars 
including shipping. Lawrence Rhodes.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would be careful to believe the claims
and also check under which circumstances
the claims are made. For example it may
be able to deliver 10Ah when discharged
at less than 1/2 Amp.
If you want a 100Ah pack that can do EV size
discharges, it needs to be capable of at least 5C
to get an acceptable 500A from them.
The price is not lower than Lithium is today
and you have a *lot* more work to wire up 2400 contacts
than 90 (for 45 Lithium cells)

This seller has 4 lots available, so 16 batteries total.

I have no experience with these cells, but do have
experience with both NiCD cells that also claimed
excessive capacity but delivered about 1/4 of claim
and I also have experience with Prius prismatic cells
which *do* deliver 50 Amps sustained from a 7Ah module

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Saturday, June 23, 2012 7:52 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] D cell Nimh 10 ah.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-11000mah-D-size-Cell-Rechargeable-HR20-Ni-MH-
Battery-H394-/230719954773?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item35b7fb1
f55


These are 18 dollars for 4. Supposed Japanese manufacturer. Cell
marking 11000mah. Seller claims 10,000. Other high end brands charge
around 35 dollars for two. Anyone had experience using these batteries?
Seems like a great package that holds 10 ah and can be recharged 1000
times. I've had good luck with NiMH in small devices. A 100 ah pack at
144vdc would weigh 432 pounds without interconnects. I would consist of
1200 batteries. It would cost around 4800 dollars. Maybe less if you
cut a deal. I'm just looking at a 5 pack. They would be banked in
modules of 10 and there would be 120 modules. Or you could make 12 12v
batteries of 100 each. About 36 pounds or less than the weight of an
Optima battery. One seller in Hong Kong sells 5 for 16 dollars
including shipping. Lawrence Rhodes.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I took David advice and have re sent the below email, it was originally sent from my computer on
Saturday, June 23, 2012 8:35 PM... we'll see if the double emailing works...


I would seriously doubt if these cells are any good for continuous use in and EV... They will be
fine in a flashlight, but then again, I really wouldn't even trust them there...

We, on the Insight Central list have been looking for good NiMH D sized cells for replacement of the
Insight Battery Pack, and everyone that I've found so far is totally unsuitable. There is one
factory somewhere that does 8 aH cells that come in a stick of 6 cells welded together that can
sustain 100 A regen charging and 50 A assist discharging. Only 2 people have found the factory so
far, and they are not releasing the name since they are selling the replacement packs, I'm not one
of them. 20 sticks, 120 cells for $2000.

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lawrence Rhodes" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 23, 2012 7:52 PM
Subject: [EVDL] D cell Nimh 10 ah.


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-11000mah-D-size-Cell-Rechargeable-HR20-Ni-MH-Battery-H394-/230719954773?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item35b7fb1f55
>
>
> These are 18 dollars for 4. Supposed Japanese manufacturer. Cell marking
> 11000mah. Seller claims 10,000. Other high end brands charge around 35 dollars
> for two. Anyone had experience using these batteries? Seems like a great
> package that holds 10 ah and can be recharged 1000 times. I've had good luck
> with NiMH in small devices. A 100 ah pack at 144vdc would weigh 432 pounds
> without interconnects. I would consist of 1200 batteries. It would cost
> around 4800 dollars. Maybe less if you cut a deal. I'm just looking at a 5
> pack. They would be banked in modules of 10 and there would be 120 modules. Or
> you could make 12 12v batteries of 100 each. About 36 pounds or less than the
> weight of an Optima battery. One seller in Hong Kong sells 5 for 16 dollars
> including shipping. Lawrence Rhodes.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow... looks like I'll have to double send everything...
According to the time stamps, sent 8:42, received 10:01, this only took 1:19 to get thru....
We'll see how long the orig takes, if it even gets thru.

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, June 24, 2012 8:42 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] D cell Nimh 10 ah.


>I took David advice and have re sent the below email, it was originally sent from my computer on
> Saturday, June 23, 2012 8:35 PM... we'll see if the double emailing works...
>
>
> I would seriously doubt if these cells are any good for continuous use in and EV... They will be
> fine in a flashlight, but then again, I really wouldn't even trust them there...
>
> We, on the Insight Central list have been looking for good NiMH D sized cells for replacement of 
> the
> Insight Battery Pack, and everyone that I've found so far is totally unsuitable. There is one
> factory somewhere that does 8 aH cells that come in a stick of 6 cells welded together that can
> sustain 100 A regen charging and 50 A assist discharging. Only 2 people have found the factory so
> far, and they are not releasing the name since they are selling the replacement packs, I'm not one
> of them. 20 sticks, 120 cells for $2000.
>
> Rush
> www.TucsonEV.com
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Lawrence Rhodes" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, June 23, 2012 7:52 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] D cell Nimh 10 ah.
>
>
>> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-11000mah-D-size-Cell-Rechargeable-HR20-Ni-MH-Battery-H394-/230719954773?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item35b7fb1f55
>>
>>
>> These are 18 dollars for 4. Supposed Japanese manufacturer. Cell marking
>> 11000mah. Seller claims 10,000. Other high end brands charge around 35 dollars
>> for two. Anyone had experience using these batteries? Seems like a great
>> package that holds 10 ah and can be recharged 1000 times. I've had good luck
>> with NiMH in small devices. A 100 ah pack at 144vdc would weigh 432 pounds
>> without interconnects. I would consist of 1200 batteries. It would cost
>> around 4800 dollars. Maybe less if you cut a deal. I'm just looking at a 5
>> pack. They would be banked in modules of 10 and there would be 120 modules. Or
>> you could make 12 12v batteries of 100 each. About 36 pounds or less than the
>> weight of an Optima battery. One seller in Hong Kong sells 5 for 16 dollars
>> including shipping. Lawrence Rhodes.
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
>> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
>> |
>> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
>> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
>> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
>> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
>> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 24 Jun 2012 at 11:01, Rush wrote:
> 
> > Wow... looks like I'll have to double send everything...
> > According to the time stamps, sent 8:42, received 10:01, this only took
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would seriously doubt if these cells are any good for continuous use in and EV... They will be 
fine in a flashlight, but then again, I really wouldn't even trust them there...

We, on the Insight Central list have been looking for good NiMH D sized cells for replacement of the 
Insight Battery Pack, and everyone that I've found so far is totally unsuitable. There is one 
factory somewhere that does 8 aH cells that come in a stick of 6 cells welded together that can 
sustain 100 A regen charging and 50 A assist discharging. Only 2 people have found the factory so 
far, and they are not releasing the name since they are selling the replacement packs, I'm not one 
of them. 20 sticks, 120 cells for $2000.

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lawrence Rhodes" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 23, 2012 7:52 PM
Subject: [EVDL] D cell Nimh 10 ah.


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-11000mah-D-size-Cell-Rechargeable-HR20-Ni-MH-Battery-H394-/230719954773?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item35b7fb1f55
>
>
> These are 18 dollars for 4. Supposed Japanese manufacturer. Cell marking
> 11000mah. Seller claims 10,000. Other high end brands charge around 35 dollars
> for two. Anyone had experience using these batteries? Seems like a great
> package that holds 10 ah and can be recharged 1000 times. I've had good luck
> with NiMH in small devices. A 100 ah pack at 144vdc would weigh 432 pounds
> without interconnects. I would consist of 1200 batteries. It would cost
> around 4800 dollars. Maybe less if you cut a deal. I'm just looking at a 5
> pack. They would be banked in modules of 10 and there would be 120 modules. Or
> you could make 12 12v batteries of 100 each. About 36 pounds or less than the
> weight of an Optima battery. One seller in Hong Kong sells 5 for 16 dollars
> including shipping. Lawrence Rhodes.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,

You and I have been back and forth about this problem.... back and forth....

I'll get whitelisted and then 3 days later BAM I'm in the wait file, the as you say it Milter....

There is no rhyme or reason to it. I can post original posts and it is a krap shoot if it takes 2 
minutes or 10 hours... I can do a reply to and it is a krap shoot if it takes 2 minutes or 10 hrs...

Watch how long this one takes...

Rush

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, June 24, 2012 2:37 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] D cell Nimh 10 ah.




> > On 24 Jun 2012 at 11:01, Rush wrote:
> >
> >> Wow... looks like I'll have to double send everything...
> >> According to the time stamps, sent 8:42, received 10:01, this only took
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've read (on Endless Sphere maybe?) that the high-rate D-size NiMH that 
were used some years back for e-bikes are no longer manufactured. I guess 
that as lithium became more popular, there just wasn't enough demand.

The fact that a couple of vendors reportedly package cells for the Insight 
suggests that there might indeed still be one remaining manufacturer, but 
with little or no competition you're not likely to find high-rate cells at 
low-rate prices.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think what you may have read is that they are very hard to find, good quality hi amp D sized 
cells.

There are hundreds of sellers of D sized cells in china, probably only a few manufactures..

I know that there is at least one manufacturer of 8 ah D sized cells that will sustain discharge 
pulses of 100A and regen/charge pulses of 50A. They are being sold here in a Insight pack 
configuration.

The pack, 20 sticks of 6 cells welded together, a total of 120 cells, is being sold by 
http://bumblebeebatteries.com/ for $2056 (IIRC), 2 year warranty. Supposed to be a fantastic 
difference over the original 6.5 aH pack.

Does any lithium reseller here in the usa offer that kind of warranty?

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

PS lets see how long this one takes....

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, June 25, 2012 6:54 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] D cell Nimh 10 ah.


> I've read (on Endless Sphere maybe?) that the high-rate D-size NiMH that 
> were used some years back for e-bikes are no longer manufactured. I guess 
> that as lithium became more popular, there just wasn't enough demand.
> 
> The fact that a couple of vendors reportedly package cells for the Insight 
> suggests that there might indeed still be one remaining manufacturer, but 
> with little or no competition you're not likely to find high-rate cells at 
> low-rate prices.
> 
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
> Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
> reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
> email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

